# Dairy=Eczema, will goat cheese make a difference?



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

My dd has eczema which seems to stem from my consumption of dairy. So, I have been dairy free (again) for a little while now, and am looking toward the future, because she will be nursing for probably at least 6 more months, particularly in light of this and a couplr other health problems. (Not that it really matters, but she is almost 9 months now.)

Does anyone have any information on whether dairy-related eczema is typically only a cow milk thing? I would like to eat _some_ cheese, and goat's milk cheese would be fine with me. Or possibly even buffalo mozzarella.

Obviously, if it seems to cause a problem, I won't eat it. But if anyone has any info at all on this, I'd love your input.

Thanks!


----------



## Kimba (Apr 1, 2003)

My 8-month-old daughter has diet-induced eczema also. She isn't bothered when I eat goat's milk cheese (yippee!). I hope it works for you -- it is so nice to have some cheese!

Kimba


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

It generally is a cow's milk thing. When I was a kid I drank goat's milk because I too had eczema and it was irritated by cow's milk.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

My ds1 can't handle dairy (eczema also, not athsma) but he drank goats milk, ate goat and sheep cheese with no affect. It was a blessing. And he ate a lot of it, and drank a lot of goat milk. We do soy now just because it's cheaper. Although we keep some powdered goat milk around.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

my ds was/is sensitive to cow and goats milk.


----------



## leelee (Jul 19, 2003)

My ds has diet induced eczema also. He is only sensitive to milk products like ice cream







but does well with other dairy like yogurt and cheese. I think he is sensitive to the casing in dairy. Trial and error......good luck


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by leelee_
*I think he is sensitive to the casing in dairy. Trial and error......good luck*
goatsmilk is much easier for digestion and doesn't have all the hormones that cows milk has in it. http://www.inform.umd.edu/EdRes/Topi..._COW_MILK.html

http://www.meyenberg.com/ this is the brand we use and really like it, the kids actually LOVE it







i grew up on a dairy goat farm and the yogurt and icecream was soooooooo yummy (yogurt is nice and tart, really miss that).
check on that site for local stores that my carry it, we get the fresh kind out of the dairy case at our local walmart.


----------



## mpls_momma (Jun 26, 2003)

I have eczema and its wheat triggered. But I also don't do dairy , try getting raw goats milk cheese at a co-op or from a local farm. Or if you live in a small town YOUR OUT-O-LUCK bumkin!


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

I just wanted to say that some times they do grow out of it. DS is almost 18 months and just in the last month have I been able to sneak cheese and not have it appear as eczema a week later. We went out to eat the other night and he had some veggies that I think may have had some butter on them, so we'll see how he does digesting it on his own.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I had SEVERE eczema as a kid, and was switched to goat milk, goats milk soap too. It made some difference, but not convincingly so. Basically, I grew out of the eczema, but do avoid dairy still especially milk.


----------

